# Forever laser dark problem marrying A to B sheet and possibly printer?



## woozy (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello,

I've recently bought a transferpress and a Canon i-SENSYS MF645Cx with Ghost white ink. I've been trying to marry the a to the b sheet but failed almost every time. One time it worked and I later tried doing it again with the same settings etc. and did not work. Some of the ink stays on the b sheet (see pictures). Even when I use different settings for pressure, temperature and time etc. Also when I do the exact same as instruction videos, it just doesn't work. Lately I've been think that maybe the problem is the printer. The initial print from the printer is al lot less solid and filled up than prints I see on instruction videos.(see pictures)
Please help me, all tips are welcome.

Daan


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

could be the press, may have cold spots

do a search in the laser transfer sub-forum for the paper

have you seen this vid with a canon:


----------

